# Subclass 189



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been awarded with a Bachelors of Degree in Electronic Engineering from university of South Australia this year (2013). The mode of education was distance based and I have only visited the university in Australia once for workshop and projects. I have a Diploma in the same trade and was working from 2008 till present. Currently I am the technical sales manager of a marine company. I'm not sure whether I should apply for 189 or 190 and who should I sent my profile for assessment. Is it Engineers Australia or Vetassess? I'm not sure. Also some says that my experience before graduation will not be considered for any points. Some says I will get assessed by the EA for having an Australian qualification and getting a good score in IELTS will open my way to 189. Any expert advice to enlighten me is highly appreciated.

Thanks & Regards
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hello*



claire109 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been awarded with a Bachelors of Degree in Electronic Engineering from university of South Australia this year (2013). The mode of education was distance based and I have only visited the university in Australia once for workshop and projects. I have a Diploma in the same trade and was working from 2008 till present. Currently I am the technical sales manager of a marine company. I'm not sure whether I should apply for 189 or 190 and who should I sent my profile for assessment. Is it Engineers Australia or Vetassess? I'm not sure. Also some says that my experience before graduation will not be considered for any points. Some says I will get assessed by the EA for having an Australian qualification and getting a good score in IELTS will open my way to 189. Any expert advice to enlighten me is highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Claire,

I am not the expert you are looking for, but I will try to relate this to my case and provide the details I know. Regarding the question of 189/190, you will need to first find an occupation on SOL that closely matches your expertise. The occupations are divided into Schedule 1 (189, where both independent migration and state sponsorship are possible) and Schedule 2 (190, where only state sponsorship is possible). My occupation is Network Analyst which is in Schedule 2, so the only option I had was to choose the State sponsorship. A word of caution, if you choose state sponsorship you will need to work in that state for 2 years, assuming you are able to find a suitable job. In my case as this is a technical occupation, I had to send my application to Australian Computer Society (ACS) for assessment. Once you finalize your occupation, it will be easy to figure out whom to send your skill assessment application to.

Here is the URL where you can find the Skill Occupation List:

Australia Immigration | Australia Visas | Australian Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List

Regarding the points, to the best of my knowledge, you will either get points for your Diploma + job experience (which is 20), or for your latest Australian qualification (15). In some cases, there are chances of getting points for both your latest Australian qualification (15) and experience (10). I believe things should be easier in your case due to the fact that you have academic qualifications from Australian university.

If your occupation is in Schedule 1, it is better to go for 189 if you have 60 points or more. You would be required to choose state sponsorship mainly if you have 55 points, as state sponsorship gives you 5 points. Depending on your country of origin, you wouldn't need IELTS in all cases. If you are a US/UK/Canada national (and some other countries), IELTS isn't mandatory, but this won't add any points too. If you plan to add points to your application through IELTS, you will need to write it.

Please go to this URL to see how many points you score.

Australia Skilled Immigration Points Calculator

There are many other URLs where you can calculate your points.

Let us know if you need any other clarifications.

Good luck!!!

-Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

*189*

Hi Satya,

Thank you for a very informative reply. Currently my occupation is under the SOL as technical or industrial sales representative which has to be assessed by Vetassess. Issue is this occupation is under skill level 1 and the bottom line is to have atleast an year of post qualification experience(degree level), which I donot have in this case. 
I heard that Engineers Australia will assess a candidate who have an Australian qualification without the need of having any post qualification experience. I'm assuming that if I send my profile to EA with Australian Qualification will open the gate to Subclass 189 application. 
Also is it advisable to lodge the application through an agent? If yes can anybody out there could recommend me an agent who could probably handle my case ?

Thanks
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hello*



claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Thank you for a very informative reply. Currently my occupation is under the SOL as technical or industrial sales representative which has to be assessed by Vetassess. Issue is this occupation is under skill level 1 and the bottom line is to have atleast an year of post qualification experience(degree level), which I donot have in this case.
> I heard that Engineers Australia will assess a candidate who have an Australian qualification without the need of having any post qualification experience. I'm assuming that if I send my profile to EA with Australian Qualification will open the gate to Subclass 189 application.
> ...


Hello Claire,

I believe this is the occupation you are referring to (Sales Representative (Industrial Products) - 225411). From the requirements for this occupation, I don't find that 1 year of experience post graduation is mandatory. 5 years of related work experience can substitute for academic qualification and I see you must be having around 5 years of experience from your initial post. So, it might be an area you can explore further to see how it can work out for you.

In addition, I have gone through the Institution of Engineers Australia official website and I don't see a mention of them doing the assessment for candidates with Australian qualification. They do assessment in various other cases, which I believe is not what you are looking for. Please go through their website (https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment) to understand their requirements and see if you find anything related to what you heard about.

I would like to again reiterate that I am not a migration agent, and I am replying to you on the basis of what I know  

Regarding the agents, I work in Singapore and I chose to go for an Indian consultancy to make sure I don't spend too much time figuring out things. If you prefer to go for immigration agents, I would recommend you approaching agents who are MARA certified (i.e. registered agents) as they can give you the correct advice for your case. I just searched in Google and there are many registered agents in Singapore. Please also go through this link from expat form where people have spoken about registered agents in Singapore (Good australian migration agent in singapore?)

All the best!!

Let us know if you need any other details.

Regards
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Hi Satya*

Thank you for your kind advise. Have you used an agent from Singapore? Do you mind giving me their name and contact?

Cheers,
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hi*



claire109 said:


> Thank you for your kind advise. Have you used an agent from Singapore? Do you mind giving me their name and contact?
> 
> Cheers,
> Claire


Hi Claire,

I took services of an Indian agent who charged me ~1400 SGD. They aren't MARA registered.

I am not aware of any Singapore agents. My previous reply has discussion on good agents in Singapore. You might want to take a look into that.

Thanks!


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

*189*

Hi Satya,

I have visited few registered agent in Singapore and they are too expensive. Their fee range any where from AUD 5000 - 7000 and different agents gives me different advise. I have got a reply from Engineers Australia confirming that they could assess me based on my qualification but will not consider work experience since I have just graduated this year.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Claire,

I understand those charges are expensive. If you are still looking for assistance from migration agents, I would recommend you to consider registered agents of low cost countries like Philippines and India (it is important to do our home work even if we choose this option). I work in Singapore and haven't had any issues working with an agent in India. Even if the agent is local, the communication is always through phone or email, so the agent's location should not matter so much.

There are many people who fill the visa application themselves. That is another option for you and you can use this website to seek assistance when in doubt, which many people do.

Good luck!!!

Please update this thread when you move forward so people with you scenario might benefit in future.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Satya,

Sure! I will share the updates. Thanks for the reply.

When did you applied for the visa? Have you received the visa yet? 

Cheers,
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

I started my skill assessment process last November. I got positive confirmation in January. I then applied for state sponsorship and it got approved in first week if March.

I applied for my Visa during the last week of March. The case officer has been assigned and is assessing my application. Hopefully it gets approved by end of next month.

Fingers crossed


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I need some advice.

I have been assigned case officer last week. 
It is team 3 and has asked for medical and pcc.
As iam out of india due to job, I did my pcc and medical outside india.
My querry is that 
What " Team 3 "means ? Some have team 2 , team 7 etc?
How long it takes from hereon to get final visa approval ? Will it be long wait ?

Thxs in advance
DBS


----------



## jiwani (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Claire,

I am also an electronic engineer who graduated in 2008 and I am currently applying for australian immigration through a consultant. Yes, this is true, experience before graduation wont get you any points for visa subclass 189 and being an engineer you should send your profile to engineers australia for evaluation

Hope this helps!


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

dbs said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> ...


Case officers are divided into multiple teams. Once the PCC and medical results have been submitted, the overall time taken by CO varies from applicant to applicant. Assuming the Pcc and medical don't show any abnormal results, it should get approved in 1-2 months (based on what I saw for successful applicants). If your medical gets referred (which happens when the assessor finds something is abnormal), then the total process might take 4-5 months.


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Case officers are divided into multiple teams. Once the PCC and medical results have been submitted, the overall time taken by CO varies from applicant to applicant. Assuming the Pcc and medical don't show any abnormal results, it should get approved in 1-2 months (based on what I saw for successful applicants). If your medical gets referred (which happens when the assessor finds something is abnormal), then the total process might take 4-5 months.


Hi Satya,

Thank You for the prompt response.
I shall update you and all on the forum on the outcome as and when it happens.

Appreciate your response

Thxs
DBS


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

Wow!!! Thats pretty fast. Can you advise me the steps starting from zero. I was trying to use nTrust, but they are too expensive, roughly cost around AUD6,500.
Also wish you all the best with your application

Regards,
Claire


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

Wow!!! Thats pretty fast. Can you advise me the steps starting from zero. I was trying to use nTrust, but they are too expensive, roughly cost around AUD6,500.
And also I wish you all the best with your application

Regards,
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wow!!! Thats pretty fast. Can you advise me the steps starting from zero. I was trying to use nTrust, but they are too expensive, roughly cost around AUD6,500.
> And also I wish you all the best with your application
> ...


Hi Claire,

Here are the rough steps:

1) Finalized an occupation and verified how I fit for that role on the points system.
2) Registered with an Indian consultant (~1400 SGD) for further process. They did an initial assessment for ~25 SGD and confirmed my finding were correct i.e. I have sufficient points.
3) Apply for Skill Assessment with Australian Computer Society (ACS). This requires submitting documents like passport, academic certificates and marks sheets, employer/colleague references (stating the type of work (full/part time), duration of job, work responsibilities), etc. All of these need to be certified/notarized. The documents required are clearly mentioned in the website of the assessing authority. If the assessor from ACS needs additional documents to make a decision, he/she will send an email to upload those additional documents. If nothing is required, the first time you will hear from them is when they make a decision. You can login and check the status of your application. ACS charges 500 AUD for skill assessment (this might vary in your case).
4) While the skill assessment was going on, I finished my IELTS exam with the required score to meet my points criteria. I got 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7 in the 4 modules. For a score of 8+ in all 4 modules, we will get 20 points which will make the life easy in the points system. IELTS result is required for the next phase i.e. Expression of Interest (EOI). In EOI, you select the type of Visa you are applying for. In my case, it was 190. In your case, it might be 189.
5) Once I got positive confirmation from ACS, I then applied EOI (SkillSelect which is on the website Department of Immigration & Citizenship) and state sponsorship (on the website of state sponsor) together on the basis of my skill assessment result. In this phase, I submitted certified copies of IELTS, passport, experience, academic certificates/marks sheets, etc. In addition, I also had to send 5-6 job openings in my occupation for them to make sure there are enough roles for my category. State sponsorship from ACT was 300 AUD.
6) ACT reviewed my application and decided to nominate me for PR. They nominated me on the EOI system and DIAC automatically issued an invitation to apply for Visa. In the case of 189 Visa, applicants are in a ranking based system (for which the criteria is unknown) and the system invites candidates automatically on the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month. The candidates have 2 months time to lodge a Visa application from the date you receive an invitation. I saw the occupation ceiling for your occupation and not even 5% of invitations have been made.
7) Once I got the invitation, I submitted my Visa application. For this stage, I was required to submit my passport, academic certificates, experience, salary slips, salary increments, tax slips, etc. The visa fees was 3060 AUD.
8) Once the Case Officer (CO) is assigned to review your Visa application, they ask for missing documents (if any). In my case, I was asked for medical, and police clearance certificates. I am arranging these currently. Once the CO has all these documents, they will take a decision or ask for additional details if required.

These steps might vary on a case by case basis, but this might give you an overview.

It is not too tough if you are able to spend quality time for your application. Let me know if you need any other details.

Cheers,
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Satya,

Its crystal clear how much efforts you have took to gather all these information and I do not have words how to appreciate you for sharing all these information. Thank You!! very much!! for sparing much of your time to sit and write up all these info. 

Engineers Australia has sent me a copy of assessment form to be filled and submitted to them. I am looking forward to go ahead with the application by myself. Hope you could be able to educate me when requires some expert advise during the course of my application.
Infact I do not understand what you meant by saying the following in point 6 as follows. " I saw the occupation ceiling for your occupation and not even 5% of invitations have been made." 
Once again thank you.

Cheers,
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Its crystal clear how much efforts you have took to gather all these information and I do not have words how to appreciate you for sharing all these information. Thank You!! very much!! for sparing much of your time to sit and write up all these info.
> 
> ...


You are welcome!! I am just sharing what I know 

I would be happy to help, but like I mentioned earlier, I am neither an expert nor authorized to give immigration advice; I can share my experience as well as what I know 

Regarding the occupation ceiling, DIAC has set a cap on the number of people visa can be issued for a specific occupation (so that the skills required in Australia are met rather than allowing too many software engineers which used to be the case a few years ago). For your occupation, they can issue visas to 2220 people, but only 48 people have been invited until now. So, I see the applicants are quite low for your occupation and you have a good chance if you get 60 points.

Here is where you can check the occupation ceiling.

SkillSelect

Go to Reports -> Occupation Ceiling and search for 2254.

W.r.t. EA assessment, you might want to consider the points you would get in these 2 options and then take a decision:

1. Your Diploma + ~5 years of experience.
2. Your latest Australian qualification.

In my opinion, option 1 gives you 20 points where as option 2 gives you only 15 points.

Regards,
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Satya,

Thanks for the comments. I have wrote to Vetassess to check my eligibility of being assessed by them. Is the ceilings mentioned is for all type of visa sub-classes?

Regards,
Claire


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. I have wrote to Vetassess to check my eligibility of being assessed by them. Is the ceilings mentioned is for all type of visa sub-classes?
> 
> ...


Yes, they are for both 189 and 190 Visas, although the reports page only shows invitations given to 189 sub class (as far as I know). Even if the ceilings are over, you can still be nominated in the employer scheme. At this point, ceilings isn't a concern, as there are many left


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Satya,

Vetassess will be closed till 26. Have to wait for their reply. Below are my exp. Would you be able to comment?

Degree-2013
Diploma-2008

2008-2010 - Assistant Post sales engineer
2010-2012 - Sales Engineer
2012-2013 - Sales Manager.

Thanks


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Vetassess will be closed till 26. Have to wait for their reply. Below are my exp. Would you be able to comment?
> 
> ...


Please provide the start and end dates for each of the 3 roles along with the end date for diploma. These details are required to validate the total years of experience you possess. If there is a gap between roles, that will not get counted.

I will try to verify Vetassess' requirements and come back to you at the earliest.

Thanks!


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Degree-Jun 2009 - Feb 2013
Diploma- Apr 2005 - March 2008

April 2008- April 2010 - Assistant Post sales engineer
April 2010- Dec 2012 - Sales Engineer
Jun 2012- Present - Sales Manager.

Thanks


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Degree-Jun 2009 - Feb 2013
> Diploma- Apr 2005 - March 2008
> 
> April 2008- April 2010 - Assistant Post sales engineer
> ...


The last 2 roles have overlapping period. Is that correct? Anyways, it looks you have 5 full years of employment (without any gap in between roles), which is what I need. Let me check.


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

There is a gap!

April 2008- April 2010 - Assistant Post sales engineer

April 2010- *Dec 2011* - Sales Engineer

*Jun 2012*- Present - Sales Manager.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Did the Sales Engineer role end in Dec 2011? Otherwise, where is the gap?


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Did the Sales Engineer role end in Dec 2011? Otherwise, where is the gap?


yes end in Dec 2011


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Claire,

I have gone through the VETASSESS' website and their requirements are slightly complicated for me to understand. However, here is what I found:

Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS : This URL gives background information for skill assessment done by them. They have divided the occupations in to 6 categories and your occupation falls under Group B.

You can go for Points test advice to figure out the total points you would achieve at this URL : Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS This URL explains the academic and work experience requirements for your occupation. You have an AQF Diploma equivalent in 2008, 4.5 years of closely related work experience, and a Bachelors recently. So, from the details in this URL, I understand your case might be positive (please do thorough research by yourself to confirm the same as there are many unknown parameters for me to be able to assess).

VETASSESS Skill Assessment time Many people in this URL have spoken about skill assessment timelines for VETASSESS and their experiences. You might want to go through this to see if there is any information that might help you. Some people in this thread also submitted the application by themselves, so they might be able to give valuable advice for you.

Regards,
Satya


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Claire,

I have gone through the VETASSESS' website and their requirements are slightly complicated for me to understand. However, here is what I found:

Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS : This URL gives background information for skill assessment done by them. They have divided the occupations in to 6 categories and your occupation falls under Group B.

You can go for Points test advice to figure out the total points you would achieve at this URL : Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS This URL explains the academic and work experience requirements for your occupation. You have an AQF Diploma equivalent in 2008, 4.5 years of closely related work experience, and a Bachelors recently. So, from the details in this URL, I understand your case might be positive (please do thorough research by yourself to confirm the same as there are many unknown parameters for me to be able to assess).

VETASSESS Skill Assessment time Many people in this URL have spoken about skill assessment timelines for VETASSESS and their experiences. You might want to go through this to see if there is any information that might help you. Some people in this thread also submitted the application by themselves, so they might be able to give valuable advice for you.

Regards,
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> I have gone through the VETASSESS' website and their requirements are slightly complicated for me to understand. However, here is what I found:
> 
> ...


Thanks Satya


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Claire. I also applied for 189 Visa. And I use the service of this agency Australia Migration Agency. Their office is in Raffles Place.



claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> I have visited few registered agent in Singapore and they are too expensive. Their fee range any where from AUD 5000 - 7000 and different agents gives me different advise. I have got a reply from Engineers Australia confirming that they could assess me based on my qualification but will not consider work experience since I have just graduated this year.


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

mondejar said:


> Hi Claire. I also applied for 189 Visa. And I use the service of this agency Australia Migration Agency. Their office is in Raffles Place.


Hi Mondejar,

Could you please tell me how is their service and how much is their fee?. Thanks for the info.

Cheers,
Claire


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

There service is good. Preety responsive whenever i email them and I call them.

Here is what I paid them:
Establishment S$ 600 Due upon commencement
Skill assessment S$ 950 Due upon lodgement of Skill Assessment
State/Territory nomination S$ 600 Due upon lodgement of Nomination
Expression of Interest submission S$ 0 Due upon lodgement of Expression of Interest
Visa application S$ 1250 Due upon lodgement of Visa application
Case management S$ 1000 Due upon visa decision



claire109 said:


> Hi Mondejar,
> 
> Could you please tell me how is their service and how much is their fee?. Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

mondejar said:


> There service is good. Preety responsive whenever i email them and I call them.
> 
> Here is what I paid them:
> Establishment S$ 600 Due upon commencement
> ...


Thank you for sharing. It looks fair enough compared to other agents I've visited. Did you get your PR.?


----------



## Em0103 (Apr 29, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> I have visited few registered agent in Singapore and they are too expensive. Their fee range any where from AUD 5000 - 7000 and different agents gives me different advise. I have got a reply from Engineers Australia confirming that they could assess me based on my qualification but will not consider work experience since I have just graduated this year.


G'day Claire,

I've just got my PR (Subclass 189) granted weeks ago, with the help of my very friendly and helpful migration agent. He's Singaporean, have lots of experience! I would highly recommend him to you.

Patrick Leong
patrick @ 101 migration . com

Best Regards,
Emily


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Just waiting for Visa decision. Here are the list of Australia Migration Agents in SIngapore base on MARA's website:

https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearchResults.aspx?searchforld=7&keyld=Singapore&noncom=&lprac=&FolderID=394



claire109 said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks fair enough compared to other agents I've visited. Did you get your PR.?


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

Em0103 said:


> G'day Claire,
> 
> I've just got my PR (Subclass 189) granted weeks ago, with the help of my very friendly and helpful migration agent. He's Singaporean, have lots of experience! I would highly recommend him to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Emily,

Thank you for sharing. Do you have any contact no for Patrick, also please advice the name of the migration agency.

Cheers,
Claire


----------



## Em0103 (Apr 29, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Emily,
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Do you have any contact no for Patrick, also please advice the name of the migration agency.
> 
> ...


He's a migration agent in Melbourne- "101 Migration". I could get him to contact you if you want. Go visit his business site at; w w w . 101 migration . com, he would preferred if you could contact him via email first (as I've sent you on the previous reply), then contact you for further information. 

Emily


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

*Urgent Help Needed*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Priyanka sharma and I am from India. my husband has applied under 189 category.He is the main applicant.

We have received the invitation to apply. I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, please help me.

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)

1.2 Points based documents 
-Passport

-IELTS results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ]

-All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]

-All eductation related documents

Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? )

1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport ( as identity proof)
1.4 - Marriage Certificate
1.5 - IELTS (for both of us)
1.6 - Health certificate
1.7 - PCC

One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).

because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ?

2. incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient?

3. what is the process of obtaining health certificate.

4. what is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate in India

5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose).

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India [who has gone through this process] can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get better 
information.

Thank you all Very much for the help

and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Priyanka Sharma


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

*Hello*



KaranSharma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Priyanka sharma and I am from India. my husband has applied under 189 category.He is the main applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi Priyanka,

While lodging a Visa application, you don't need to certify/notary most copies.

1.1: Skill assessment doesn't need to be certified. You can just upload the document received.
1.2: Passport doesn't need to be certified, but you need to upload the color scan copy of original.
IELTS doesn't need to be certified.
Employment: yes, you need to submit all letters like offer, appointment, hike, promotion, etc. which ever you have. I would say 2-3 salary slips for all jobs would be good enough.
Education: color scan copy if all main certificates and marks memo need to be submitted.
Bank statements are requested to verify the employment genuinity. I wasn't required to submit it. If it is required, the case officer asks for it. The CO gives you 28 days of time to respond with the required details.

1.3: If you don't have birth certificate, SSC certificate will do. They want another document other than passport to check your date of birth.
1.4: wasn't required to submit as I am single, but I think scan copy of original should be good enough.
1.5: IELTS doesnt need to be certified.
1.6 and 1.7: you will be asked to submit these once the case officer is assigned to your application.

The PCC can be obtained through passport offices. I am currently in Singapore and it was issued by Indian embassy here.

Only in case if employment reference letters, I think they will need to be current. If the lawyer attested the document with a date, that is more than 2 months old, you are required to produce again.

2. If a document is required, the case officer gives you 28 days to submit them.
3. Once the CO is assigned, you will be assigned a health request id which you need to take to a registered hospital to carry the tests. The results will be uploaded by the hospital directly to the Australia system. You need to scan the bill given by hospital and send it across to the CO while you reply other documents.
4. Try through passport Kendra's once the case officer is assigned.
5. Not mandatory. Marriage certificate is accepted.

I am an Indian, but currently based in Singapore. If you would like to speak directly to me, I can share my contact details/skype details privately.

Good luck!!!

Thanks,
Satya


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Thank you very very much Satya. You are wonderful.......your patience to answer all my questions is much appreciated.

I have some further doubts following your responses.

1. is it mandatory to provide colored copy of Passport and eduction certificates?

2. Do we need to submit the university provided transcripts also for all the degrees (UG,PG )..or only mark sheets + degree certis would be enough?

3. This 28 days time is available to complete everything ?? -- like missing docs / medicals and PCC ?? I am worried that getting PCC would not be that quick in india....u know what i mean ? or the CO will provide / accomodate more time in case of any delay from Police/Passport office for giving the PCC ?

Yes, Please share your details in my inbox.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

KaranSharma said:


> Thank you very very much Satya. You are wonderful.......your patience to answer all my questions is much appreciated.
> 
> I have some further doubts following your responses.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, color scan of first and last page of passport along with academic certificates and marks sheets. This is mandatory as far as I know.

2. Marks sheets and certificates should be good enough.
3. They do understand that PCC might not arrive in 28 days. You need to apply for PCC and medical within 28 days and submit the bills. Once you receive the PCC, you can submit it. If you receive it within 28 days, you can submit it directly without submitting the bill.

My contact details have been shared privately. You may approach me if required.

Thanks!


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

can we apply for PCC now also ? or we can apply it only after CO asks for the same ?

Thanks
Priyanka


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Not so sure about that. You may check the website online. In my case, I can apply only after co asks for it. The embassy needs to know which country you are going to along with a request from them that it is required.

Don't hurry, because they are valid only for 1 year. If the CO assignment gets delayed, you will be required to do it again. On the other side, you might be required to enter Australia immediately after it gets approved. If you go through passport agents, you might get it soon.


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot Satya.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

With regards to obtaining the Police Clearance Certificate in India, I just saw a couple of websites and the process seems straight forward.

How to Apply for the Police Clearance Certificate in India
Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva

It seems the PCC is issued within 3 working days even in India (it was issued within 3 days for me in Singapore too). From the details in these websites, there is no mention of submitting the proof of request from foreign immigration for PCC (however it is requested by Indian embassy in Singapore for me), so I believe you might be able to obtain the police clearance in India even before the CO is assigned.

Regards,
Satya


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

KaranSharma said:


> Thank you very very much Satya. You are wonderful.......your patience to answer all my questions is much appreciated.
> 
> I have some further doubts following your responses.
> 
> ...


Hello Priyanka,

Yes you are right! He is such an amazing person, 1 among 100 to help giving valuable advise to me and my husband too. 
Which state are you planning to move?

Wish you all the best with your application.

@ Satya

Hi Satya,

Are you moving to ACT? Heard its not very live city .


----------



## claire109 (Apr 22, 2013)

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> Here are the rough steps:
> 
> ...


Hi Satya,

Did you sit for your IELTS in Singapore? Which was the most difficult module?


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hello Priyanka,
> 
> Yes you are right! He is such an amazing person, 1 among 100 to help giving valuable advise to me and my husband too.
> Which state are you planning to move?
> ...


Hi Claire,

I am just helping with the information I already know 

Yes, my occupation is only sponsored by ACT, so I need to go to that location. If I can't find a suitable role there, I will be permitted to move to a location of my choice after 3 months. However, it does have some roles suitable to my profession. I just hope everything goes fine in ACT itself. Otherwise, my Plan B is also ready 

Melbourne and Sydney aren't too far from Canberra. So, it makes things easier to spend vacations in those locations


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

claire109 said:


> Hi Satya,
> 
> Did you sit for your IELTS in Singapore? Which was the most difficult module?


Yes, I wrote it through British Council Singapore. I wrote the IELTS exam twice. Initially, I got only 6.5 in listening and reading. I would say reading was slightly tougher of all for me (it actually varies from person to person based on their existing English usage). After my first attempt, I only concentrated on listening and reading, and got an improved score of 8.5 and 8.


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi All,

We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.

Need to know what is the next step now?? should we go ahead and get the medicals and Police clearance done ?

or should we wait for a case officer to be assigned first and only when he asks, we should go for medical and police verification?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

KaranSharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Each country has its own process for medical and police verification. It is not possible in Singapore to apply for medical and police verification before the CO asks for them. If it is possible in India, you may proceed to get those. It is surely advantageous to have them before the CO is assigned. If the CO has all the details to take a decision, they will do so without contacting you. On the other hand, remember that these are valid only for 1 year. If the CO assignment gets delayed for some reason, you will have to appear for them again.

Good luck!

Regards
Satya


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

KaranSharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged the application and paid the fees also for 189 subclass. We have uploaded the documents also.
> 
> ...


Hi PS & KS,

Have you got the EOI .
The steps are,

1)Get your qualificational degree assessed,

2)Then apply for EOI

3)After EOI, you lodge application within 2 - 3 months ( not sure it two or three ) alongwith that you pay immigration fees and then wait till you get a call from case officer to do medical and PCC.

But from what I have read on this forum and my bitter experiance I suggest that you go for PCC and medical just after lodging your application. This will save your time. Do not wait for case officer to ask for PCC and medical. And anyway what worst can happen is that CO may ask you to go for remedical and PCC which only hurt Karan's wallet.

Bye and All the best
DBS


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the quick replies to all my queries. I am facing one problem after loding the application. Initially it was showing a link under each applicant to update the medical history. I have updated it for my husband and taken the print out of referral letter and medical history. then i logged out of my application. Today when i logged in, Those forms are not appearing. Neither my husband's form (for which i have already taken print out, so no worries for that one) nor my form. As you all suggested us to get the medicals done before CO asks for it, I dont know what to do now when the form is not appearing on the application. Please guide.

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

KaranSharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies to all my queries. I am facing one problem after loding the application. Initially it was showing a link under each applicant to update the medical history. I have updated it for my husband and taken the print out of referral letter and medical history. then i logged out of my application. Today when i logged in, Those forms are not appearing. Neither my husband's form (for which i have already taken print out, so no worries for that one) nor my form. As you all suggested us to get the medicals done before CO asks for it, I dont know what to do now when the form is not appearing on the application. Please guide.
> 
> ...


Hi Priyanka,

I am not exactly sure I understood your problem. However, remember that medical history is not something that you upload to the application. Medical reports are uploaded to the online application by the hospitals themselves after you undergo testing. Does that clear your query? If not, please elaborate on your issue and I shall try to assist if I am aware.


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

HELLO EVERYBODY,

I want to share one good news with you all.
I have been granted visas under subclass 189.
I will post my time line soon.

I want to thank authors of all the posts who have helped in many ways from keeping patience to some times scaring a bit.

Specially i want to thank Mark who has been wonderful and spot on with his advices.
Mart Notham thank you very much 

All the best to all the aspirants and visa seekers

Bye
TC
DBS


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question here. We have applied for 189 and waiting for Case officer to be assigned. In the meanwhile, my company is processing my business visa to travel to australia in next few days, whereas my husband would still be in India only.

Now we want to know that what is the procedure that we should follow in such cases... should we inform this to any department? can someone please list down the exact steps of doing so ? can my travel on business visa be a problem in our PR visa ? Please confirm....we are worried

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

KaranSharma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question here. We have applied for 189 and waiting for Case officer to be assigned. In the meanwhile, my company is processing my business visa to travel to australia in next few days, whereas my husband would still be in India only.
> 
> ...


Hi Priyanka,

Could you please share details on the timelines of your business visa? When do you expect it to be approved? And when do you intend to travel to Australia and for how long will you be staying there? These details will help understand what precautions you need to take, if any.

As far as I know, business visa isn't going to conflict your PR application approval. I know of a few cases where people were already working in Australia when their PR got approved. I will try to research the immigration website further if you could provide the details requested above.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

KaranSharma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question here. We have applied for 189 and waiting for Case officer to be assigned. In the meanwhile, my company is processing my business visa to travel to australia in next few days, whereas my husband would still be in India only.
> 
> ...


Hi PS,

Your travel to Australia does not have any impact on the your current application. But you must update the form where you have stated the countries visited. If you have lodges on line application then there must be a option for up dation of information. It is so because when you land in australia on business visa they will have all the records of your passport in there system. So eventually when you re arrive as PR in australia, it sould not be the case that you have not informed them.

Bye
DBS


----------



## Cookie (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have a query regarding IELTS. As per my assessing authority, they need an academic module. I wrote that and got band 8 in all except writing (7.5). My assessing authority needs a band of 7 for skill assessment. So, I'm good there. But, if I want to get 20 points in the skillselect system, I want to take my ielts again to get an 8 band. 
Is it ok that I take the general and not academic this time around or will skillselect only ask for an academic module. This doubt arose because of the below text on the website...


Per the skillselect website "There are two IELTS tests—an academic test and a general training test. You need to take only the general test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha (Mar 7, 2013)

Cookie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding IELTS. As per my assessing authority, they need an academic module. I wrote that and got band 8 in all except writing (7.5). My assessing authority needs a band of 7 for skill assessment. So, I'm good there. But, if I want to get 20 points in the skillselect system, I want to take my ielts again to get an 8 band.
> Is it ok that I take the general and not academic this time around or will skillselect only ask for an academic module. This doubt arose because of the below text on the website...
> ...


If your assessing authority has asked you to write the academic module, you will need to take the same exam 2nd time as well. Writing general might not count if academic is the correct exam for your occupation.

Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, Satya. Appreciate the clarification!


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

we have got our medicals done a week back. Now how do we know that hostpital has sent the medical reports to the Visa office. currently i can see below message in my e-application.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

Please confirm if that means reports are received by DIAC or does this mean something else? our visa category is 189

Thanks
Priyanka Sharma


----------

